#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] HKACG2011 梟獸現身!

## Dingz

各位~大家好~~丁丁鼠有一段時間沒出現在狼版，大家有否想念我呢~~? (誰會想念你啊 >.<)

在我消失的這一段時間，其實正製作下一件獸裝，而且完成了~~!

牠是world of warcraft的部落牛人德魯依梟獸，就是大家叫的肥鳥D啦~~

適逢香港的HKACG2011舉行中，就决定帶牠外出呼吸新鮮空氣

特別感謝小串及呀杰捧場及幫忙^^

廢話不說了，大家看相吧~~

*啊...相簿流量過大了，如果還是看不見，請去巴哈看吧><
http://forum.gamer.com.tw/Co.php?bsn=05219&sn=4904755

*這是後備相簿
http://imageshack.us/g/708/img8410z.jpg/




Hello~~大家好，我的名字叫 Yoeleaf，是一頭年輕的梟獸喔 :3


一出場就被人類包圍，好像太多啦QAQ


只好出月火機3啦A_A


用AE打退敵人後，小王出現了


只好找Gundam Unicon求救了QQ


有高達雙助果然比較好!




可是...原來是個圈套，被人類活足了T_T



幸得好心人類相助，成功逃走了!!!


在逃走中與見高手，向他們學習武術~~



也學習其他國家的文化


OOM了@@，回魔中


喔?!是可愛的依麗沙佰 :3


與見2王~!!!



戰鬥後救出女戰士乙名...，問路中^^







結果被帶了去夜店A_A


步出夜店後驚見最後大魔王!!!


我不怕你的!!!


啊~~~打~~~!!!


不打不相識，成為好朋友了^^


最後還抱得美人歸 (鼻血中


感謝觀賞:3

---------The End--------------

扮演者感想 :

好想說……好熱，好焗，但好好玩!!!

引致悶焗的原因是頭部通氣度比較差，而且也引起眼窗起白霧…
基本上是…瞎了XD…有幸得小串相助才能知道方向 :3

今次外出其實也是想看看香港人對獸裝的接受程度，比估計的要好 :3
不過也有可能以為我是吉祥物吧>.<，期望之後會有更多香港獸會穿獸裝出現~

我那隻是肥鳥D喔，不過我在梟獸裡聽到人們說我那隻是…
1.Pokemon 
2.數碼寶貝
3.高登神獸
4.神雕俠女的那隻大雕
5.Angry Birds 

還有其他奇奇怪怪的…我在梟獸裡面都聽到快吐血了身亡了XD…

如果覺得有趣的話，歡迎支持喔~~~

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 好喝的茶

丁丁鼠的新作耶，支持一下OWO/
沒玩過WOW的話當然不知道丁丁在穿什麼獸裝XD

丁丁鼠還出沒在動漫節啊，好不好玩呢？
獸裝表演要更加加油喔︰3

----------


## Dingz

> 丁丁鼠的新作耶，支持一下OWO/
> 沒玩過WOW的話當然不知道丁丁在穿什麼獸裝XD
> 
> 丁丁鼠還出沒在動漫節啊，好不好玩呢？
> 獸裝表演要更加加油喔︰3


可能是因為不夠胖所以認不出來吧 :3
話說身體其實是丁丁鼠的XD...
但後來發現肥鳥的身體與丁丁鼠相似度接近80%
那天又心血來潮突然想穿全套，就變成現在大家所見到的~~

動漫節啊~~當然好玩啊~~!因為有可愛的cosplay抱抱 (?)

當天發生了件有趣的事，當我在扮演中，有隻人類來找我...
人類；你的服裝很讚喔~在那裡買的?
我：是自己製作的
人類：你接受訂單嗎?
我心裡想：太好了有人欣賞我的手藝:3
我：那你想製作什麼?
人類：天線得得B
我心裡想：#$^%#$%#丁丁是個人才!!
我：我能カ有限，幫不上忙啦...

如果他要我製作動物/pokemon等等，我一定會接他的訂單>.<

----------


## b321234

喔喔~讓你做天線低低B真是侮辱了你的智商=^+"
那個人在哪裡揍他去~
不過我真的很期待你去做一套pokemon  我相信一定能做的好的 （如果真做得好的話你就死定了XD~

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

也來支持一下～

全看完後才知道這鳥D的身體是來自丁丁鼠的一部份XD"
不過頭部做的還真像，有玩過WOW的應該都認得出來。

然後，原本的梟獸從肩膀到手肘都有很長的羽毛，
加上去後肥胖度體態應該會更像，但是可能會熱死裡面的丁丁鼠XD"

當然要恭喜這隻小D丁丁鼠學習了[新技能:宗師級獸裝置作]，可以接包料代工了(被抓走

---------------------------

相簿居然全掛了，看得超不方便  :jcdragon-@@:

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

不曉得是不是我的問題阿                                                                          

我看到的圖全死了阿～～                                                                          

沒有看到梟獸                                                                          
(恨阿～～～)

----------


## Dingz

> 不曉得是不是我的問題阿                                                                          
> 
> 我看到的圖全死了阿～～                                                                          
> 
> 沒有看到梟獸                                                                          
> (恨阿～～～)


因為我之前也有貼在巴哈，而且是用同一個相簿...引至流量過大，相簿死了囧RZ 

你可以去 http://home.gamer.com.tw/creationDetail.php?sn=1380827 觀看啊~~  :Embarassed:

----------


## wingwolf

好棒，是ACG漫展，有好多Cosplay出現！（激動ing）

丁丁的獸裝超贊的呢，枭的臉整個很霸氣的樣子XD
而且一直擺出很帥氣的動作，再加上似乎只有丁丁一只獸？
總之看上去相當吸引人眼球  :Very Happy:  
剛出場就被邪惡的人抓住還被拿來練武器
作爲一只怪真的好可憐，丁丁辛苦了……（慢著這又不是怪）

←接下來看其他Cosplay去了（喂）
發現魔卡少女櫻，竟然還是小孩！（←被萌翻狀態）
話說那個“求勾搭”是怎麽回事！（喂這不重要）
驚現Fairy Tail，果然還是只有哈比最像了（炸飛——
認識的不多，嗯嗯，我果然並不宅（喂）

----------


## 白狼 小舞

呼~好久沒回來看看了......

呦~丁丁鼠的新裝耶~Goog Job 做的不錯耶 ^^

整體來說滿生動的，恩恩~香港毛毛風~就靠你啦XD

改天一定要飛到香港去撲倒你~  :Mr. Green:  

在醫院養病中的小舞留2011.09.13

----------


## Dingz

回覆 wingwolf:

其實...其實..我是要弄的比較可愛啦><, 看來下一隻獸裝要再下苦工了QQ
只有一隻獸是因為...香港有玩獸裝的就近乎只有我一個XD...
其實是有認識其他獸有興趣的啦~不過不是還沒有完成就是家人不容許就是了  :Mr. Green:  

p.s. 其實我近乎80%不懂得他們是在cos什麼 XD (被打死

回覆 小舞:

YO~~hello 版大, 很久沒見~~ (?)
當天為了要生動點, 就攪出了很多動作, 結果扮演了15分鐘就變成水人了QQ
真的要來嗎  :jcdragon-want:  ,等你喔~~~
到時有可能見到我的新丁丁鼠獸頭 :3

祝小舞早日康服~~~

----------


## 呆瓜犬

請恕小狼我作了回復‧

因為我看到了內容後，想不回復也難啊啊阿阿！！！！（吼（叫什

樓主超強的啦！上次有看過樓主其他的文（做老鼠獸裝的那篇），就覺得整個是令小狼超級佩服啦！（鼻血（？

這梟獸真的很酷阿XD！眉毛和頭上的角也很有趣，想必一定花了超多時間和錢吧！

出場被包圍的那張照片超驚人OAO！可見樓主製作的梟獸超引人注目XD！

看到最後面的那句‧‧‧「我在梟獸裡聽到人們說我那隻是… 」，居然有個Angry Birds，讓我整個笑到了阿XDDDDDD！（踹

雖然我很窮，但這麼用心的文怎能不付？！

投錢了投錢了！（嘩啦啦

----------

